# Speedo not working and ABS Module will not keep coding



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

The car is a 2003 Audi A4 1.8T with a manual transmission.The original complaint was speedometer
inoperative.Our scan showed a defective ABS sensor left front.We did a pin to pin continuity test and the circuits showed no breaks.We replaced the left front abs sensor and also tried with 2 other new sensors and swapped it with the right front ABS sensor and retested each time.The same code came back and the speedometer is still inoperative.A recheck of the circuit shows continuity to and from the sensor as ok,no shorts or breaks.We ordered a new ABS module feeling that this was the issue but we get the same code and symptoms.Also we can perform the ABS module coding and it accepts it until the key is cycled off then on at which time all the coding goes to 00000.I am now thinking instrument cluster.Any advice would be welcome.Thank you.
Chris

Auto scan included below;


VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807

Tuesday,02,October,2012,14:06:50:26373

Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
69 75 76 77

VIN: WAULC68E23A310265 Mileage: 173900km/108056miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 518 AF HW: 8E0 909 018 A
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 0016701
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
VCID: 74EC692B14DC2AB835D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 517 H
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2328 
Coding: 04275
Shop #: WSC 12345 
VCID: 2D5ABC4FE7763B70BA3

2 Faults Found:
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39) 
35-00 - - 
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8E0 820 043 L
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1116 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 2A50B753D6982C485F1

2 Faults Found:
00710 - Defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V107) 
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
79-00 - Please Check Fault Codes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 907 279 E
Component: int. Lastmodul KAN 0305 
Coding: 00014
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 346CA92B045C6AB8F5D

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
79-00 - Please Check Fault Codes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 655 C
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 2000 
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
VCID: 37769E27452A81A0D0F

2 Faults Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0308 
Coding: 00041
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 3E788B033A10B0E8139

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 920 900 L
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D36 
Coding: 03300
Shop #: WSC 94708 
VCID: 2D5ABC4FE7763B70BA3
WAULC68E23A310265 AUZ6Z0B0330291

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
Component: Komfortgerát T7B 1311 
Coding: 11838
Shop #: WSC 94842 
VCID: 72E06F333EC82488271

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E1959801E
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0002 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E1959802F
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0002 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8E0959801D
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0002 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 8E0959802D
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00060
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 040C39EB147C1A3805D

1 Fault Found:
00774 - Level Control System Sensor; Left Rear (G76) 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8E0 035 195 F
Component: symphony II NP2 0051 
Coding: 01001
Shop #: WSC 94753 
VCID: 2A50B753D6982C485F1

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Results of second Autoscan after codes cleared;


VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807

Tuesday,02,October,2012,14:21:43:26373

Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
69 75 76 77

VIN: WAULC68E23A310265 Mileage: 173900km/108056miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 909 518 AF HW: 8E0 909 018 A
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 0016701
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
VCID: 74EC692B14DC2AB835D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 517 H
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2328 
Coding: 04275
Shop #: WSC 12345 
VCID: 2D5ABC4FE7763B70BA3

2 Faults Found:
00301 - ABS Return Flow Pump (V39) 
35-00 - - 
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8E0 820 043 L
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1116 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 2A50B753D6982C485F1

2 Faults Found:
00710 - Defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V107) 
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
79-00 - Please Check Fault Codes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 907 279 E
Component: int. Lastmodul KAN 0305 
Coding: 00014
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 346CA92B045C6AB8F5D

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
79-00 - Please Check Fault Codes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 655 C
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 2000 
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
VCID: 37769E27452A81A0D0F

2 Faults Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0308 
Coding: 00041
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 3E788B033A10B0E8139

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
Part No: 8E0 920 900 L
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D36 
Coding: 03300
Shop #: WSC 94708 
VCID: 2D5ABC4FE7763B70BA3
WAULC68E23A310265 AUZ6Z0B0330291

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
Component: Komfortgerát T7B 1311 
Coding: 11838
Shop #: WSC 94842 
VCID: 72E06F333EC82488271

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E1959801E
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0002 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E1959802F
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0002 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8E0959801D
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0002 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 8E0959802D
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00060
Shop #: WSC 63351 
VCID: 040C39EB147C1A3805D

2 Faults Found:
01535 - Control Circuit for Right Headlight Range Adjusting Motor (V49) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00774 - Level Control System Sensor; Left Rear (G76) 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8E0 035 195 F
Component: symphony II NP2 0051 
Coding: 01001
Shop #: WSC 94753 
VCID: 2A50B753D6982C485F1

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an update to the above post.The speedo was working for about 15km then stopped.Fuel level when the car came in showed 3/4 full but now shows empty,it does not move at all.The measuring blocks show a combined value of a 3/4 full tank.Also the ABS programming has been successful,it showed up as correct after the last road test with no further input from us.
Chris


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

False WSS faults can be caused by the incorrect ABS module but providing that fault didn't return, these Bosch 5.7 ABS modules require a 3 step coding process:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A4_(8E)_Brake_Electronics_(Bosch_5.7)

Were you completing the Login, Coding and G85 BS in that order within the same diagnostic session?

In regards to the VSS try logging measuring blocks in several modules. I would start by checking the 01-Engine and 17-Instrument cluster but I haven't looked at a wiring diagram on this one yet and you may have VSS shown in several other modules.


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for the reply Dana.Yes we followed the 3 step procedure and the coding is correct now. The code for; incorrect module coding has not returned.We have the same DTC with the old ABS module and the new ABS module for the left front abs sensor.We have the vehicle in today to pull the instrument cluster to see if there is anything obvious.Observations this morning;code for left front ABS sensor still there(will not clear), fuel level still shows empty(3/4 full),measuring block for speedo shows 361kph(car is stationary).


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Jack,thank you for the reply.Is there any way for me to check if the instrument cluster has been tampered with with VCDS?We removed the instrument cluster(no visible signs of anyone in there before)and checked all the pins,opened it up to look inside and saw no visible signs of trouble.We sprayed contact cleaner on pins and plug,cleaned off and plugged it all back together.Inside up on the lift everything worked;no codes for the left front abs sensor,speedo worked and fuel gauge reads 3/4 full.I took it on a road test and all was fine after 15 minutes,upon returning to the garage and bumping up onto the driveway in reverse there was a chime sound from the dash and ABS light came back on and when taken for a short drive the speedo is not working again.The same code for the left front ABS sensor is back.The customer needs the car so I will not have a chance to look at it again until next Tuesday.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an update to this car.The car is fixed.We did a wiggle and tap test on all components and harnesses with the VCDS hooked up and monitoring wheel speed.Only when lightly tapping the ABS module did the signal for the left front ABS sensor drop from 16kmh to 1kmh.We did this a number of times.It also set the same code for the sensor and the speedo stopped working.We reinstalled the new ABS module and after a few tries it accepted the coding.I drove it home last night and back in this morning (100km +) and had no problems.No ABS lights or codes and the speedo works. Thank you for all your help.We did notice that as long as the ABS sensor code was there the speedo did not work,clear the code the speedo would work.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What about Mr. Gas gage?


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry about that Jack,yes the gas gauge would drop out also.That is also back to normal.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool,..... I thought so, just wanted to check.


----------



## GLorieau (Mar 4, 2010)

hey..... i've been having issues with my cluster as well...
very sporadic, and as you mentioned, when it works it'll only work for a short distance then cut out.
this has been going on for over a year and haven't been able to figure it out.
We replaced a bunch of sensors, even tried a new cluster.
When the speedo stops working, the ABS light comes on and so does the traction control light.
Everything else works including RPMs & gas.

Think it could really be the ABS module? What should i do?

The fault that keeps coming up is Speed Sensor "A" (Which i believe is front left wheel)

Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------

